# Pigments an Innovate Synth by Arturia Review



## Thorsten Meyer

*Pigments an Innovate Synth by Arturia Review*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2018/12/15/pigments-an-innovate-synth-by-arturia-review/


*Pigments by Arturia Review*
Pigments Synth is the latest software synthesizer from instrument creators Arturia. Combining the best of two worlds, it features hugely influential, cutting-edge wavetable synthesis alongside their award-winning virtual analog technology. Arturia’s software solutions have been emulations of synths and other instruments. The latest release Pigments is different as it is remarkably potent but also extremely intuitive when using it.

*Sound*
Pigments synth is based around two kinds of synthesizer cores. Pigments use an analog three-oscillator engine coupled with a multiple morphing wavetable engines. Combine that with classic filters taken from the Arturia products. Pigments stand out with its included polyrhythmic sequencer capable of construction themes and timbres. 

Arturia Pigments manages wavetables the VA oscillators draw on Arturia’s know-how of many analog emulations. There are Sine, Saw, Triangle and Square and Noise with the usual parameters. In the wavetable engine, there are more than 100 wavetables to choose from, among which you can morph.







Read the full review here:
*Pigments an Innovate Synth by Arturia Review*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2018/12/15/pigments-an-innovate-synth-by-arturia-review/


----------



## whiskers

was curious about this, thanks for the review.


----------



## idematoa

4 tracks 100% Pigments...


----------



## sostenuto

I believe there are some 'loyalty' offerings for Arturia owners ? Need to check Account …..
Pigments seems to have many new and positive dimensions. Likely going to add.


----------



## whiskers

sostenuto said:


> I believe there are some 'loyalty' offerings for Arturia owners ? Need to check Account …..
> Pigments seems to have many new and positive dimensions. Likely going to add.


I don't really understand synthesis yet ( will start syntorial in 2019) but this looks worth it. Still debating though, as I'm not an Arturia owner and wouldn't qualify for the loyalty discount.


----------



## idematoa

sostenuto said:


> I believe there are some 'loyalty' offerings for Arturia owners ? Need to check Account …..
> Pigments seems to have many new and positive dimensions. Likely going to add.



I paid my Pigments software 69 € instead of 149 € because I already have the V collection 6 and KeyLab Essential 61. 
Thanks to Arturia who rewards loyalty...


----------



## Michel Simons

idematoa said:


> I paid my Pigments software 69 € instead of 149 € because I already have the V collection 6 and KeyLab Essential 61.
> Thanks to Arturia who rewards loyalty...



I would have to pay 99 euros and I only have Analog Lab 3.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## sostenuto

Exact same scenario here, and considering seriously. If any provider knows synths, it otta be Arturia !  OTH ... Spectrasonics /Eric Persing _ (my current fav) is right up there.

A distraction right now is new HIVE 'serious' Update at temporary ~$135. __ _also_ Dune 3. 
Oh well ... good to have choices.


----------



## idematoa

#Arturia : Dreamlike Chords - Pigments
#SpitfireAudio : Choir (Labs)


----------



## idematoa

2 Presets : *StutterComb & Organeuse*
*




*


----------



## idematoa

Arturia : Pigments - Nine Coffees 
Arturia : ARP 2600 V3 - Electro Shaker (percussive line)
Spitfire Audio : OAC - Chamber Grid





*
*


----------



## idematoa

01 - Spitfire Audio Symphonic Strings Evolution (C1)
02 - Arturia - Pigments - Horror of Masters
03 - Arturia - Pigments - Cinemascope


----------



## blougui

Frankly, I don't know.
Depends what you already have. I like the workflow or the GUI. Really easy to figure it out, I didn't have to plow through any manual as of yet.
Soundwise ? Doesn't do anything that my Komplete + some U-HE and Omnisphere 2.5 wouldn't do - not to mention Avenger... Core sound is not "Wow ! Never heard so much warmth !" Repro for analog or Serum for wavetables are ahead but sure, it's 2 different engines in 1 you get in Pigments.


----------



## idematoa

Pigments + Albion Tundra : 
*01 - Arturia - Pigments - Pad Planant* (User)
02 Spitfire Audio - Albion Tundra - Strings High - Super Tasto Short
03 - Spitfire Audio - Albion Tundra - Strings Low - Flautando CS Long


----------



## sostenuto

blougui said:


> Frankly, I don't know.
> Depends what you already have. I like the workflow or the GUI. Really easy to figure it out, I didn't have to plow through any manual as of yet.
> Soundwise ? Doesn't do anything that my Komplete + some U-HE and Omnisphere 2.5 wouldn't do - not to mention Avenger... Core sound is not "Wow ! Never heard so much warmth !" Repro for analog or Serum for wavetables are ahead but sure, it's 2 different engines in 1 you get in Pigments.



Have similar set of synths … few more, and still looking hard at Pigments at _current Intro price_.
No rational details, but lotsa Presets (to learn from), some good videos, and a belief that Arturia will continue to enhance Pigments nicely, over time.


----------



## blougui

Frankly, workflow is a killer in the mod departement.At the price of a big screen real estate, of course.


----------



## idematoa

*01 - Arturia - Pigments - Inside Modular*
*





*


----------



## idematoa

*01 - Arturia - Pigments - Generative Brain
02 - Arturia - Pigments - Let's Take a Walk*
*








*


----------



## idematoa

*01 - Arturia - Pigments
02 - Spitfire Audio - LCOT*
*







*


----------



## BeneJ

Everything looks like Serum now


----------



## idematoa

*01 - Arturia - Pigments - From "Frozen Atmosphere bank " : Angel Dust
02 - Arturia - Pigments - The Function Step









*


----------



## idematoa

*01 - Spitfire Audio - Albion Tundra - Strings Main H+L - Frozen Long
02 - Spitfire Audio - Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions - Chamber Grid
03 - Arturia - Pigments - Going Under Water*
*





*


----------



## idematoa

*01 - Arturia - Pigments - Bloomy
02 - Arturia - Pigments - Hat Generator 2000
03 - Arturia - Pigments - Inside Modular
04 - SA - EWC - Tutti - A Simple Start - Dynamic
05 - SA - ASE - Warm Wobble
06 - NI - STRAYLIGHT - Cliff Hangar - Morph Swell - Thowback Piano*
*
*


----------



## idematoa

From New bank "Tactile Strike" [*Modern mallets and bells] Pigments banks*

01 - Arturia - Pigments - Flying Bells
02 - SA - LCOT - Ethereal - Aurora Borealis - Ethereal - First Light
03 - SA - KO - Celli - Pulsing Momentum Grid
04 - NI - Reaktor 6 - Space Drone - 008 Birds


----------



## idematoa

From New bank "Synth Voices" [Electronic Choirs & Robot-Talk] Pigments Banks

01 - Arturia - Pigments - A.I. Ceremonial Chanting [Bank: Synth Voices]
02 - Arturia - Pigments - Dawns Light [Bank: Synth Voices]
03 - Arturia - Pigments - Chapel [Bank: Synth Voices]


----------

